# Project7 electric race bike uses axial flux BLDC motor



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

A Belgian outfit called Project7 have announced they are entering the TTXGP with a bike powered with an axial flux BLDC motor. Only have a mock-up so far but it looks pretty sweet. Performance sure looks good on paper.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

200kg
music to my ears


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

240kg
even more music


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

drivin98 said:


> A Belgian outfit called Project7 have announced they are entering the TTXGP with a bike powered with an axial flux BLDC motor. Only have a mock-up so far but it looks pretty sweet. Performance sure looks good on paper.


Pretty bike. A little resemblance to MotoCzysz suitcase batteries. And you know? Most of the TTXGP bikes last season had axial flux motors. But brushed.

major


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> 240kg
> even more music





RIPPERTON said:


> Theres no such thing as a 266kg race bike ...


So 200kg is music. 240 is more music. But 266 can't race. I guess we know where you draw the line


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

major said:


> So 200kg is music. 240 is more music. But 266 can't race. I guess we know where you draw the line



266kg is a Led Zeppelin Concert with drugs, beer and naked women everywhere......for me that is, not the person on the 266kg bike

you see my bike is lookin like 135kg and you cannot comprehend how fast I am going past all of these guys in corners.
Major have you ever ridden a big bike on a race track ?
and a 125GP bike outbrakes you into a corner, rides right round the outside of you and takes off like you are stuck in wet concrete.
light is right


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

RIPPERTON said:


> 266kg is a Led Zeppelin Concert with drugs, beer and naked women everywhere......for me that is, not the person on the 266kg bike
> 
> you see my bike is lookin like 135kg and you cannot comprehend how fast I am going past all of these guys in corners.
> Major have you ever ridden a big bike on a race track ?
> ...


O.K. I think I get your drift. You think you'll be competing with these heavy guys and besting them. Good luck. Are you going to run in the TTXGP?

And no, I haven't ridden a motorbike for more years than you can remember. I have to leave that to the good lookin' young idiots. I'm just the old dork in the pit with the greasy shirt and busted knuckles that made the bike able to go fast 

major


----------



## cycleguy (Oct 7, 2009)

RIPPERTON said:


> 266kg is a Led Zeppelin Concert with drugs, beer and naked women everywhere......for me that is, not the person on the 266kg bike
> 
> you see my bike is lookin like 135kg and you cannot comprehend how fast I am going past all of these guys in corners.
> Major have you ever ridden a big bike on a race track ?
> ...


As much as I agree that light weight has many advantages, it's far from the most important ingredient at this time. Much more important is power, and maintaining that power over a race distance. Every race starts as a drag race to the first corner, and the heavier more powerful bikes will get there before you. You won't even have a chance to challenge them into the corner, you'll be watching them from a 1/2 straightaway behind. You will however have a chance later in the race when they prepare to lap you.

Not trying to bust your bubble, just a little reality check.


----------

